# OMG Infinity BETA!!!



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Not mine but WANT!!!! Someone buy this so I don't https://www.ebay.com/itm/Infinity-B...rentrq:f076be4f16d0aa41266486e0ffe8c89e|iid:1


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Buddy in high school had this exact setup in a 66 mustang powered by PPI art amps.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Beta was really good. I always thought Infinity fell off after that line ended. That listing has been on ebay for a very long time. It relists and by memory has been posting for an eternity. I would imagine it would have sold if individually packaged. Years back all my beta mids sold very quickly. I had 6's and 4's and the crossovers.


----------

